# Colnago Bottom Bracket Height?



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

I was checking out the Colnago geometry recently and I noticed they list the BB height at 266mm for the majority of their sizes. I know many manufacturers list BB drop instead of BB height. If my calculations are correct the BB height and drop should add up to 340mm for a standard size road bike with 700 tires. That would make the BB drop on the Colnagos 74mm. This seems very low to me when comparing to other manufacturers who state BB drops in the 68-70mm range. Am I correct here? Thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Would it make a difference if Colnago uses Italian bottom brackets instead of English bottom brackets? I know the English bottom bracket is a little smaller. It is too late at night for me to think straight about this, but I thought I would just throw this out. I would guess it wouldn't matter if the BB drop or height is measured from the center of the BB.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

The drop on my Master is 7.1cm.
The drop on my C50 is 6.9cm.
Didn't measure my wife's Tecno but should be ~ 7cm as well.


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

Great. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

